# Fancy dragon HMPK pair



## trilobite

Ive introduced the pair for my fancy dragons
They are by The Majcha, and omg I love the male so much!

Female has been released now and thoroughly inspecting the nest.
These guys dont seem to be wasting any time
11.00 introduce pair,
12.30 bubblenest
1.00 release female

hopefully they are just as efficient with the actual spawning

Heres the pair


----------



## trilobite

Lol spoke too soon, the male has become confused and started building a second nest. The poor female has no idea where he wants her to go

Anyway heres a little vid of the pair since I cant seem to capture their true colour very well in photos


----------



## MysticSky22301

Trilobite omg I WANT at least one of those babies I'd be willing to deal with transshipping o.o that Is an absolute gorgeous pair


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh my! The male looks like a female I had. Also from The Majcha. Although this was...2 years ago? So probably not related.



I am very eagered to see what comes out of this pairing. :-D


----------



## trilobite

Feng that girl is stunning! I bet they were from the same line, maybe she was a great great aunt of his.

Thanks Mystic  I wouldnt have the first clue on how to send outside of Aus, but check out the Majchas fish, they are very consistent in terms of quality and he can send to US

I woke up to them spawning this morning


----------



## MysticSky22301

My pair only took a few hours I guess I did something right? 

Where do I find majcha? ^^ I'm saving some money for fish related buys sooo


----------



## kitkat67

Jaw-droppingly stunning!


----------



## magrathea

That father is incredible!!! your fish are so beautiful!!


----------



## MysticSky22301

This makes my pair look pathetic lol


----------



## Kisiel

Screaming at that little pattern on his dorsal


----------



## Fenghuang

Congrats on the spawning! May you have many lovely little fry. :-D



MysticSky22301 said:


> My pair only took a few hours I guess I did something right?
> 
> Where do I find majcha? ^^ I'm saving some money for fish related buys sooo


They have auctions on Aquabid. Also maybe check out their Facebook page (or this is the FB of one of their main people, I think):

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002091987866


----------



## Witchipoo

OH MY!!!!! Tri, they're beautiful! That male!!!!!!!! Wow!
Much success, I'll be watching this one.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Tri, you're doing it again!!! Making me want to get PKs!!! I think I'll have to consider it for the future now! Lovely pair, and congratulations by the way.


----------



## trilobite

MysticSky22301 said:


> This makes my pair look pathetic lol


Nonsense, your pair are amazing! Im very excited to see how your babies will turn out

Lol hes purdy huh! I totally cant stop looking at him. I was lucky that I was able to swap females over, the one he was paired with was quite ugly, she almost put me off buying him

Lol Blu! get yoself a pk, you wont regret it... (everyone knows theyre the coolest type lol )


----------



## MysticSky22301

The male is a marble dragon, he has the scales but he's metallic. So I'm wondering if I will get a few dragon babies ^^


----------



## trilobite

Hatched and free swimming :-D
Babies are eating their first meal of ve


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well done. I love the crazily coloured HMPKs.


----------



## trilobite

Same! Ive been getting a bit bored with all these predictable solids


----------



## ThatFishThough

I would totally get a PK. I told myself I would, then I found my HM boy at PetCo. I swear, if he bites, I will be coming to you @trilobite. XD


----------



## MysticSky22301

I SHOULD get hm out of my batch of fry but they will be long finned the marble is going to be fun! My babies don't really want the micro/banana worms :/ so eels are my go to as well


----------



## trilobite

Lol! Come join us on the pk side >

Mystic, yeah me too, all my fish have always hated mw. I find ve are the perfect food for tiny babies since it floats right in their faces. These guys are now eating bbs too, theyre so tiny it only takes 2 shrimp to fill up their bellies

Excuse the gross photo but you can kind of see some babies hiding in the leaves


----------



## MysticSky22301

Gah I can only find 15 babies in my fry tank x.x I counted 30 and I know I lost 2 where did the rest go?! They aren't big enough To eat each other yet this is so frustrating are all first spawns like this?

Your babies are really cute ^^ I'm hoping I get a few babies out of mine


----------



## trilobite

Haha youre doing better than my first spawn! Mine ended up with only 4 babies because I didnt feed them properly

Babies now have faces


----------



## MysticSky22301

They get to try BBS tonight I'm attempting to hatch some and then grow a few lol I've never had so many things going at once for one project


----------



## trilobite

Babies

























Ans I took a few more pics of the parents while practicing with green backgrounds.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Great photos as usual! The fry look like little orange blimps.


----------



## trilobite

Thanks  I got a new lens the other day so wanted to test it out


----------



## BlueInkFish

Stunning


----------



## trilobite

First sign of colour!! :-D
If you look really closely you can see a tiny bit of red on the anal fin in the top fry


















Swimbladders are developing

















Tiny little ventral buds


----------



## BettaStarter24

Mom looks so much like my late HMPK girl Chihiro it kind of hurts lol. Chihiro was my favorite girl and she suddenly died with no warning. My first female too. 

Good luck with the spawn they are adorable!


----------



## trilobite

Aw sorry about your girl, she sounded beautiful :-(

Babies are growing their racing stripes. They tried some dry food today and a couple took to it


----------



## trilobite

Moved to a growout tub today and had a count..turns out theres about 420...:shock:
Im looking forward to when dragon scales start developing


----------



## fernielou

420 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis

So many babies!!!! I love them all. That's 420 bits of love. Whoah.


----------



## trilobite

Haha fun times when I get to jarring! Cant believe I thought I had ~50 at the start and was so close to doing a respawn...glad I didnt!!


----------



## MysticSky22301

A respawn would have been bad in this situation x.x


----------



## trilobite

Haha yeah it would have destroyed me
Dragon scales are starting! :-D









































And a few smaller guys hiding in the roots


----------



## dcg

420, you have your hands full.😂


----------



## trilobite

Haha I know! I have boxes full of empty jars that really want to be used


----------



## trilobite

Getting sparkly :-D


----------



## MysticSky22301

So cute


----------



## tindi

What a wonderful thread, thank you for posting that!


----------



## trilobite

Thanks :-D
The first marble has appeared









And another baby pic


----------



## MysticSky22301

Wow! That's an early marble lol


----------



## BlueInkFish

Cute! Keep up the good work!


----------



## trilobite

Thanks!

Males starting to show, but this little boy looks like hes going to become an x factor....yay...


































And heres the little marble who has turned cello


----------



## MysticSky22301

I thought X factor was a rose Tail thing? How can you tell he's going to have it ?


----------



## trilobite

Yeah it is, basically that little guys branching and spread are way too advanced for his age which will turn him into a cull when matured. I've just become used to seeing them develop so can usually pick them out a mile away lol


----------



## MysticSky22301

Maybe I'll have you help me check mine lol rooky mistake suck!


----------



## trilobite

A few little boys 


















And some others


----------



## MysticSky22301

Wow! Is that how dragons really come in o.o


----------



## BlueInkFish

The boy with the white stripe is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## trilobite

MysticSky22301 said:


> Wow! Is that how dragons really come in o.o


Yeah lol, they go through an ugly stage before it all fills in. In some cases its the only way to tell whether a fish is dragon or metallic, metallic will show their irid scales very early whereas dragons fill in slowly as they mature

Blu, hes pretty cute ae! I wonder how he will turn out


----------



## MysticSky22301

^^ I'll have to remember that when I breed mine, I also found out my marble dragon isn't really a dragon but a dragon-like gene acting on the blue and metallic layers. Although both can develop diamond eye so they really aren't sure what all the differences are between the two types


----------



## Aqua Aurora

trilobite said:


>


Love how stunningly different s/he is compared to the others in the shot!
If I didn't hate dealing with diamond eye so much I'd get more dragon/metallic scaled bettas.


----------



## trilobite

Quite a few are like him now, marble has kicked in at full force

Yeah thats the worst thing about dragons, I need to be very careful with selecting these guys since dad has diamond eye, Im hoping mums moderate scaling will tamper it down in the fry but yeah its always a risk with dragons


----------



## LittleBettaFish

These are coming along nicely. I like the colour on the last fish.


----------



## ThatFishThough

The fry are like "D'oh! Mum, why?!? Can we have food?!? Please??!?!"


----------



## MysticSky22301

I'm in love with the green and black one o.o I wish you could ship to the US!


----------



## Zazwaki

The one in the second picture is beautiful!


----------



## trilobite

Thanks  Theres quite a few orange finned guys in the mix too which Im very pleased about, hopefully it manages to gain the intensity as their father

Mystic hes pretty cute ae! I didnt expect that colour to show up in this spawn


----------



## trilobite

ThatFishThough said:


> The fry are like "D'oh! Mum, why?!? Can we have food?!? Please??!?!"


Lol thats pretty much the only thing that goes on in their heads! I just see a swarm of colours rushing to the front of the tub everytime I walk past


----------



## MysticSky22301

Yay colors! Lol

I want to see how he marbles


----------



## trilobite

Same! :-D Although Im kinda hoping he stays that colour


----------



## Aqua Aurora

will you be selling juvies/young adults on the forum once they're old enough to gender ID? I might buy some girls from you for a sorority.


----------



## trilobite

Aqua Aurora said:


> will you be selling juvies/young adults on the forum once they're old enough to gender ID? I might buy some girls from you for a sorority.


I cant send outside australia unfortunately, but if youre in oz then yeah I'll defintinatly be selling them off. Females are usually the last ones to go since Im fussy with who I keep

Managed to get a koi girl and a solid orange from this spawn lol

























Jarred a few boys, excuse the crappy rushed photos, I'll try and get nicer pics sometime

































And some juvies waiting to be jarred


----------



## trilobite

Forgot about these pics, I snapped a few days before I jarred these boys. Their fins have already grown so much


----------



## MysticSky22301

Wow beautiful fish o.o


----------



## Frosty Fisher

Amazing pictures of some very beautiful bettas!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

>,< always forget to look at the 'location' info under people's avatars. lovely photos btw


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! I'm so jealous! Very cool photos starring beautiful fish!


----------



## fighterbetta

Cool photoshoot!!


----------



## NyanRose

woah he is beautiful!


----------



## trilobite

Jarred most of the boys now, will need to take some decent pics of them sometime
But heres some boys



























































Heeeaps of orange boys :-D


----------



## NyanRose

wow! They are as beautiful as I thought =O amazing!


----------



## Rhiannon

Beautiful <3


----------



## Hopefish

Why are you in far, far away Australia? Why? Why?
What camera do you use for these amazing shots.


----------



## trilobite

Thanks  theres some promising ones in the jars too but I'll take a proper photoshoot sometime when I make their sale photos
I just use a cheap little nikon d3200


----------



## LittleBettaFish

You've really lifted the bar on the quality of Australian bred bettas with this spawn. My particular favourites are the red marble male in the first photo, and the blue/black marble male in the second photo. 

It's a good thing I swore off fancy bettas.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Im waiting for photos ^^


----------



## IzzyK

Gosh, the boy in the second picture is _so_ gorgeous <3


----------



## trilobite

Thanks guys :-D Im quite happy with this spawn so far. Ive put a whole bunch of smaller ones outside to help them catch up a bit

j-j-just one more photo... this guy is looking quite promising. Goal is clean coloured fins with no bleeding, this guy is pretty close, especially in the anal


----------



## MysticSky22301

Wow!


----------



## trilobite

almost every boy has been jarred now so now the hard part of choosing keepers begins...


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This thread is not good for my self-control. I don't think your decision on who to keep and who to sell, is going to be easy!


----------



## MysticSky22301

So beautiful


----------



## altheora

Holy snot, this is a gorgeous hatch! Fabulous pairing, and congrats on the beautiful babies!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Wowser!!! Just lovely. You should be beyond proud of this pairing.


----------



## trilobite

Thanks guys :-D Very happy with these dudes, especially the fact that many of them have improved upon the parents form and the colours are so crazy. I'll have to take a few pics of the colour variations. Ive got a cute orange koi hiding in the outside pond which I want to get a better look at


----------



## MysticSky22301

Can't wait to see the pictures <3 what happened to the green and black one?


----------



## Hopefish

Your fish are amazing!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Tri, you have to find a way to get those beautiful babies over here. I swear, if you don't, I will smuggle them out of Australia for you. Or, I'll just breed my own, but I don't think they will live up to this.


----------



## trilobite

@ThatFishThough haha you are more than welcome to smuggle them away, I have way too many! I reckon you should do an awesome spawn though :-D 



MysticSky22301 said:


> Can't wait to see the pictures <3 what happened to the green and black one?


He turned a bit ugly 









A cute pair of orange marbles


































A cute girl


----------



## ThatFishThough

~thashes~ I'm dying. I need to leave.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

You just had to go and produce some of my favourite colours on my favourite tail type. The orange marble pair look so sweet. Now I must stay strong and remember my vow, no more fancy bettas. 

What colour pair are you thinking of using to continue this line with?


----------



## ThatFishThough

I would pay literally anything to have one of your bettas. I'm dying... For any one of the above 0.0


----------



## fernielou

I don't like dragons usually but your fish are gorgeous! Want!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301

Oh my goodness! That female with the blue and white male  

I don't think he is ugly he's going marble again ^^ the orange and white guy is cool with that yellow under his scales


----------



## Rhiannon

I love all of these so much! <3
I adore their funky colours


----------



## trilobite

LittleBettaFish said:


> You just had to go and produce some of my favourite colours on my favourite tail type. The orange marble pair look so sweet. Now I must stay strong and remember my vow, no more fancy bettas.
> 
> What colour pair are you thinking of using to continue this line with?


Haha the song of the fancies will always be whispering in your ear! you will succumb to them oneday

None of these guys in the pics are keepers, colourwise Im after high contrast fins, so sharp orange or red with as little bleeding or wash as possible. I'll have to see what girls I have though

I also found a guy with an extended tail ray whos a bit interesting. Not very pretty in the colours or form department but Id like to know what will happen to his little spike, so he might be a future breeder for curiosities sake


















Lol @ThatFishThough good excuse for a sneaky trip to Australia! but Id highly recommend the majchas fish, this pair was from him and Im sure they are related to his other orange fancies so you may get similar results
@Mystic, yeah he loves to changem wonder how much white he will get
@fernielou lol pssh dragons are on of the best :lol:
@Rhiannon thanks, yeah thats why I love fancy dragons, so many colours and every single one is different, unlike my boring steels at the moment they are all pretty much the same thing


----------



## ThatFishThough

Hey, how do you heat/house your fry? I've almost talked myself into breeding.


----------



## Hopefish

I'd call the blue-eyed fish with the unusual tail "Duck", as in "He's an odd duck."


----------



## ravenhunter32

forgive my ignorance, but which is male? how do you tell the difference when the males don't have elaborate tails?


----------



## ThatFishThough

On most females you can see a cone-shaped, yellow-tinted triangle on the female's sides; those are ovaries, & the most accurate way to tell. Females also have shorter ventrals, which are the fins at the front of the fish, under the head.


----------



## ravenhunter32

I'm going to guess the darker of the two is the female? I don't see the yellow triangles. are they visible in any of the pictures? I just love to learn, hope I'm not being a pest


----------



## ThatFishThough

In tri's post on the last page with all the pics, I believe that the top of the two orange marbles is the female, and that last picture is a female.

ETA: Google cellophane female Betta. That should help you.


----------



## MysticSky22301

You can also "candle" young bettas with a bright light like they do chicken eggs. The female will have a triangle shape behind the belly where males will just have the round mass of organs


----------



## trilobite

Heres a huge bunch of pics


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I like the colours on the fourth male and the last male. 

You should be really happy with this spawn. They turned out great. Got any photos of the females?


----------



## trilobite

Thanks, I am quite happy with these guys, I really wanted colours like their father and they granted my wish

Ive only jarred 3 girls so far who arent very interesting, I'll try and scoop some out for a photo shoot though


----------



## trilobite

ThatFishThough said:


> Hey, how do you heat/house your fry? I've almost talked myself into breeding.


Sorry just noticed your question! I use a barracks with a heater in the sump, I also have some racks which I place heat cord to heat the jars. But I timed this spawn so it would be summer around jarring time and wouldnt need to heat them (the benefit of living in Australia)

Definitely get into breeding :-D its not as complex as it seems. The cheapest way to heat them would be coke bottles in a tank of heated water


----------



## Kimberley

Gosh I love your fish. I bred a fancy dragon marble to a super black and only one fry survived. Too young to tell its gender haha but you make me wanna breed again. Such a beautiful hobby


----------



## MysticSky22301

I'm looking into heat tape for all my jars and small tanks, I don't like having them in small bottles just personal preference


----------



## trilobite

This log is pretty much finished. Sorry for the major pic dump...but here are some of the males I got from this spawn... f2 will be on its way once I come back from nz in a month :-D


----------



## ThatFishThough

Still not seeing pictures. ;-;

ETA: I think it may just be the computer I'm on, because I'm at school. My computer at home has seen all the other pictures just fine.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Just now had the ability to check this again. PK-20 looks like my boy, Sam, before he marbled. Sam had more Cello, though. Beautiful fish! I wish you could ship to the US!


----------

